# Roubaix frame cost/benefit sweet-spot



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

what is the sweet spot for quality/performance vs. cost on the different SL4 roubaix frames? i.e. sport vs. elite vs. expert vs. pro. what are the main differences? are the differences mostly about weight? if i don't care about weight are there discernible difference b/w the different frames in compliance or other comfort/handling characteristics? 

any info on what changes there will be for 2015? 
thanks
MG


----------



## UPSed (May 3, 2014)

I just purchased an Elite with 105 components and couldn't be happier. It is far above my older Roubaix with Ultegra components. Not sure how much difference there is between models other than component upgrade though.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

I just bought a Roubaix Expert. My understanding is that the Sport/Elite/Comp are the same frame (based on 8r CF) with different component groups; likewise, the Expert and Pro are the same frame based on the stiffer 10r CF. The S-Works frames are made from 11r CF. As you step up the carbon fiber grades, the frames get both lighter and stiffer (which, at my riding level, is of no consequence).

The one difference I did confirm after getting my bike is that the 10r frame transmits a bit more road vibration than does the 8r, something that concerned me because of neck issues. This doesn't make any difference at the back end because the CG-R seatpost soaks it up but it is noticeable at the bars. I compensated by riding with gel gloves but might just add some bar gel inserts when I have the bars rewrapped or I might change to carbon bars.

The frames handle the same as they are all based on the same geometry.

You really can't make a bad choice with any of the bikes. I was considering an Elite but chose the Expert because of the color and the fact that I wanted Ultegra components (because of the appearance). If I were to choose a sweet spot, I would probably choose the Comp (it has Ultegra for most components except for the brakes); I just didn't like the red color or the white tape and saddle. Had I gotten it though, I would have changed out the brakes for Ultegra and added the CG-R seatpost.

Oh, and the wheels are not really good even up to the Expert level bikes; I'm guessing the Roval on the higher-level bikes are much better.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

I pretty much agree with LVbob. The Expert has the most for the buck and the comp doesn't have the same bling factor.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

I got a Roubaix SL4 Expert frame as a warranty replacement for an SL2. I personally think the 8r carbon frames are the best value. Whatever bike you buy I would highly recommend getting a CG-R seat post (only the Expert level and above come with the CG-R post.) I've tried running a standard carbon seat post on my SL4 and the bike was too stiff. If you want Ultegra consider that the Expert includes the CG-R seat post (+$200) Ultegra brakes (+$150) and a slightly better FSA crank ($50-100) compared to the Comp. So the $850 price difference isn't quite as big as it looks. If you can wait a few more months for the 2015 Roubaixs to be released I think the new 11sp 5800 105 is going to be a great value. BTW, nobody knows what's in store for the 2015 Roubaix because Specialized hasn't announced them yet.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> I got a Roubaix SL4 Expert frame as a warranty replacement for an SL2. I personally think the 8r carbon frames are the best value. Whatever bike you buy I would highly recommend getting a CG-R seat post (only the Expert level and above come with the CG-R post.) I've tried running a standard carbon seat post on my SL4 and the bike was too stiff. If you want Ultegra consider that the Expert includes the CG-R seat post (+$200) Ultegra brakes (+$150) and a slightly better FSA crank ($50-100) compared to the Comp. So the $850 price difference isn't quite as big as it looks. *If you can wait a few more months for the 2015 Roubaixs to be released I think the new 11sp 5800 105 is going to be a great value.* BTW, nobody knows what's in store for the 2015 Roubaix because Specialized hasn't announced them yet.


I agree with this. In fact, after posting, I was thinking the Elite might be the best value as it has full 105 except for the crank but I'd still add the CG-R seatpost because it's that good.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LVbob said:


> I agree with this. In fact, after posting, I was thinking the Elite might be the best value as it has full 105 except for the crank but I'd still add the CG-R seatpost because it's that good.


I agree with the last two posts as well. Most of us won't be able to tell much of a difference between Specialized's 8r or 9r carbon and it's 10r. You can save yourself a lot of money and still end up with a super nice ride by going with something like the SL4 Sport. If you have a bigger budget, you could reinvest what you have left over into wheels and components and end up with a better bike at less money than you would have spent on a stock bike with a 10r frame that doesn't really change things for you much. 

In fact this makes so much since to me, it's probably what I am doing Tuesday. After seeing what the new Tarmac brings to the table, I have pretty much decided it's not enough to justify me spending $4000 or so right now. I am going to test ride and probably buy an entry level Roubaix with the 8r carbon and just swap wheels and components out over time. I did a similar thing with the Cervelo R3 I used to own and ended up with a great bike (Sram Force, Zipp 101s, etc. purchased at shops and on ebay) at a great price. If I don't like the Roubaix, I will just go with the Tarmac Sport SL4 with 105 and do the same thing.

My goal for this bike is to add some Zipp 30 or Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels that I catch on sale, an Ultegra 6800 groupset, the CG-R post, and a better Toupe saddle over the rest of the year. It will be more than enough bike for the gran fondos, group rides, and century rides I like doing and my wife will still be married to me at the end of it all. I had to get over myself a bit to get to this point, but I feel good about this now. There's a lot of value at the entry level carbon price point (regardless of manufacturer) if you ask me. You typically get a more than light enough, more than stiff enough quality bike that you can upgrade if you wish as your budget allows at a much lower price. Win-win.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Just for the record, on the SL4 Roubaix the 10r frame is supposed to be about 300g lighter than the 8r frame. Going from 10r to 11r (i.e., to the S-Works) saves you another 100-150g in frame weight. I personally don't think it's worth it to spend that much money to save frame weight but clearly some people do.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> Just for the record, on the SL4 Roubaix the 10r frame is supposed to be about 300g lighter than the 8r frame. Going from 10r to 11r (i.e., to the S-Works) saves you another 100-150g in frame weight. I personally don't think it's worth it to spend that much money to save frame weight but clearly some people do.


I don't think it's actually 300g. Here's the real deal. These weights are still pretty much the same for 2014. You can realistically still get the 8r frame down to a sub 17lb bike fairly easily and without spending a ton. I kind of feel like most people don't need more than that, but if weight is your focus, then you probably do want to go with a 10r.

2013 Specialized Road, Cyclocross & Triathlon Bikes ? Complete Overview & Actual Weights


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Rashadabd said:


> I don't think it's actually 300g. Here's the real deal. These weights are still pretty much the same for 2014.


Using the weights posted in that link, and controlling for wheel weight differences, the Expert and Comp Compact (both full Ultegra 6700) are within 150-200g of each other. It's not a perfect comparison though since in 2013 the Expert was an SL4 and the Comp Compact is the old SL2. I do wish Specialized would publish frame and/or complete bike weights so we didn't have to speculate.

Specialized Bicycle Components


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Dunbar said:


> Using the weights posted in that link, and controlling for wheel weight differences, the Expert and Comp Compact (both full Ultegra 6700) are within 150-200g of each other. It's not a perfect comparison though since in 2013 the Expert was an SL4 and the Comp Compact is the old SL2. I do wish Specialized would publish frame and/or complete bike weights so we didn't have to speculate.
> 
> Specialized Bicycle Components


Agreed, and I bet your guess is about right. 150 or so grams is not that tough or expensive to overcome IMO.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's a few good reviews that came out last year. Most are talking about the SWorks version, but a lot of it translates to any Roubaix you buy. Another nice thing about going cheaper now and focusing on acquiring good components and wheels is that you then have an excuse to upgrade the frameset once they come out with the new redesigned Roubaix in the next year or so. 

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4 review - BikeRadar

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4, Part I | RKP

Specialized S-Works Roubaix SL4, Part II | RKP

Specialized 2014 Roubaix SL4 - Ultegra 6800 11 Speed Groupset Upgrade - YouTube

Specialized Roubaix SL4 Sora review - BikeRadar


----------



## onemoreshot (Jul 23, 2013)

The Specialized site says the Expert also has a size specific lower head tube and size specific fork. How important is this for tall riders?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

onemoreshot said:


> The Specialized site says the Expert also has a size specific lower head tube and size specific fork. How important is this for tall riders?



Supposed to help firm up the front end.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

onemoreshot said:


> The Specialized site says the Expert also has a size specific lower head tube and size specific fork. How important is this for tall riders?


My understanding is that for 2014 all SL4 Roubaix bikes have size specific engineering.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> My understanding is that for 2014 all SL4 Roubaix bikes have size specific engineering.


I'm pretty sure that it starts at the Expert. At least, that's what I recall.

Edit: Just checked the Specialized site and the size-specific head tube starts at the Expert. Lower models in the range are 1 1/8" to 1 3/8".


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LVbob said:


> I'm pretty sure that it starts at the Expert. At least, that's what I recall.
> 
> Edit: Just checked the Specialized site and the size-specific head tube starts at the Expert. Lower models in the range are 1 1/8" to 1 3/8".


You are right on the headtube, but everything else is size specific on the 2014 SL4 range:

Specialized 2014: Roubaix and Tarmac SL4 range expands | road.cc

Specialized 2014 road and triathlon bikes ? full details - BikeRadar


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> You are right on the headtube, but everything else is size specific on the 2014 SL4 range:
> 
> Specialized 2014: Roubaix and Tarmac SL4 range expands | road.cc
> 
> Specialized 2014 road and triathlon bikes ? full details - BikeRadar


I had read that BikeRadar article when I was researching bikes but completely forgot about the size-specific tubing. It's kind of strange that they didn't move to the size-specific headtube across the range at the same time.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LVbob said:


> I had read that BikeRadar article when I was researching bikes but completely forgot about the size-specific tubing. It's kind of strange that they didn't move to the size-specific headtube across the range at the same time.


I here ya man. To be honest, I don't know that I am buying that there is a huge difference between size specific tubing and the "new" rider specific engineering out on the road. If you watch the presentation on YouTube, someone asks that question and the response wasn't very satisfying. Now you want us to believe that the bike you have been raving about for two or three years and which has won countless races is soooo inferior to the 2015 even though the changes appear to be pretty subtle. Not sure I buy that one at all. It's a cool looking bike, but I'm not so sure it's revolutionary.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I here ya man. To be honest, I don't know that I am buying that there is a huge difference between size specific tubing and the "new" rider specific engineering out on the road. If you watch the presentation on YouTube, someone asks that question and the response wasn't very satisfying. Now you want us to believe that the bike you have been raving about for two or three years and which has won countless races is soooo inferior to the 2015 even though the changes appear to be pretty subtle. Not sure I buy that one at all. It's a cool looking bike, but I'm not so sure it's revolutionary.


Isn't marketing grand?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

LVbob said:


> Isn't marketing grand?


I prefer honesty. It's so refreshing when a company skips some of the hype and just puts it out there as it is. All they had say is: here is the 2015 Tarmac, we worked hard and found ways to improve a bike that was already an industry standard and one of the best race bikes on the planet. As part of that, we have expanded our size specific tubing concept to now include....., we have improved the seat tube clamp by...., etc., etc., etc. People that love the Tarmac or are looking at the best race oriented rides are still going to flock to the thing, but you don't then have the downside or backlash from having oversold the bike as something more than your typical upgrade.

And for the record, Argon 18 and many custom builders have been doing the same thing for years as well.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

When the 5700/6700 was the only thing separating the Elite 105 from the comp compact...I would have said the Elite was the better deal.

Now...with the Comp Compact:
Specialized Bicycle Components

Coming with 11 speed 6800 components for only $350 more than the Elite...I think it is a way better value. Lets face it...the wheels on all of them including the $3800 Expert are heavy Fulcrums...so more than likely you'll replace them anyway. The "+" column for the Expert isn't enough to make me want to drop $850 more on it vs the Comp. It has a 10r frame, full 6800, CG-R seatpost, slightly better wheels and a different crank...those really are the most notable and still not with the $$ in my opinion.

Me? I'd get the Comp, replace the wheels, upgrade the brakes to 6800 (yes, they're good) and get a CG-R seatpost (yes...it's good as well).

Done.

Riding a SL2 Tarmac and having spent a ton of time on a SL2 Roubaix...I don't but the "R" carbon thing. Yes, the 8r-vs-10r will yield a stiffer, lighter frame...and that's great. Many mortals (myself included) will not notice the difference. I have NEVER found my 8r Tarmac lacking in the frame department...it is so much more of a frame than I am a rider.

Different wheels? Brakes? upgrading to a CG-R seatpost? Now...those made a big difference in ride quality.


...or...wait for the 5800 to hit the market like the others have said...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Typetwelve said:


> When the 5700/6700 was the only thing separating the Elite 105 from the comp compact...I would have said the Elite was the better deal.
> 
> Now...with the Comp Compact:
> Specialized Bicycle Components
> ...


That's pretty much how I feel as well.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

What was important to me on the 2014 Expert was the long cage RD and a 32t cassette. I'm old and slow and the 28t just wasn't enough anymore.


----------



## Typetwelve (Jul 1, 2012)

dougrocky123 said:


> What was important to me on the 2014 Expert was the long cage RD and a 32t cassette. I'm old and slow and the 28t just wasn't enough anymore.


The Comp is running the same RD and cassette.

On that note...I went from a 11-28 to a 12-30 this year (5700 setup, 52/36 crank). You know...the 30-vs-28 move has actually had a bad effect on my climbing. I spin more now (sit-and-spin...LOL) but it has manifested itself in higher heart rate and slower climbs. All that spinning, even if easier, will drive my heart rate up a ton and like I said...my climb times are pretty lousy running that 36-30 combo. I can't imagine how freaking past you'd be spinning on that Roubaix...34-32 combo? Yikes! 

I'm thinking about going back to the 11-28 truth be told. Good thing I found this out now, I'm swapping to 6800 next year...I was going to go for the 32 rear but now I may not.


----------



## dealraker (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if I'm powerful enough to recognize which bike is stiffer. I notice geometry first; significant weight differences second; and ride smoothness as to the bike when the surface is rough. I do feel my 2005 Tarmac bounce more- I feel it mostly with my hands- on rough streets compared to the 2010 Roubaix.


----------



## Dunbar (Aug 8, 2010)

Typetwelve said:


> I can't imagine how freaking past you'd be spinning on that Roubaix...34-32 combo? Yikes!


My Roubaix came with a 10sp 12-30 cassette. I felt the 34/30 low gear was overkill for the climbing around here (SoCal.) I wasn't crazy about the big gaps in the middle of the cassette either so I swapped for a 12-27 cassette and I'm able to spin 90-100rpm 90+% of the time on climbs. I agree though, a 34/32 granny gear is like 5mph at 80rpm? That's mountain bike territory.


----------



## LVbob (Mar 24, 2014)

Dunbar said:


> My Roubaix came with a 10sp 12-30 cassette. I felt the 34/30 low gear was overkill for the climbing around here (SoCal.) I wasn't crazy about the big gaps in the middle of the cassette either so I swapped for a 12-27 cassette and I'm able to spin 90-100rpm 90+% of the time on climbs. I agree though, a 34/32 granny gear is like 5mph at 80rpm? That's mountain bike territory.


I'm thinking that a cassette change may be the first mod to my Roubaix. Las Vegas just doesn't have enough steep climbs to warrant the big cogs. I've only come off the big ring the other day when I was working into some strong (20-25mph) headwinds though that could just be my own shifting ineptitude.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

Mine came with an 11-28 and I switched to a 12-30. I'll take all the help I can get on the climbs! 

@ 80RPM 25c tire
34-32 = 6.67MPH
34-30 = 7.12MPH
34-28 = 7.63MPH
34-27 = 7.91MPH


----------



## msg98 (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks for all the input guys! just to be more specific. i'm 6'6'' and 200, will be buying 61cm frame and building it up. i don't care about the weight, but do about handling and compliance/comfort. am i reading correctly the advice that for compliance/comfort the lower level frames may actually be better? thanks


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

Man,

I am having the same dilemma as far as which model to choose. I haven't ever really changed/upgraded components on my bikes. It seems to me that the Sport is a pretty good value given, as you mentioned, nobody is probably going to use the stock wheels. I cant find a reason to buy one of the models between Sport and Expert, so I am trying to decide between the two.

What did you decide?


----------

